Ask HN: Why TV stations never have any downtime? - wtznc
======
phillipseamore
I worked on broadcast integration for years. With any serious broadcaster
there is plenty of redundancy built-in and every equipment (that can be) is
synchronized to a common timing source (black burst back then, tri-level and
PTP today).

Since most (usually all) signals are easily routable any distruptions can be
kept to a minimum. Upgrades and updates are always taking place, you won't
notice when Master Control is upgrading it's playout system, since they route
to the signal from the backup system (without a glitch since they are synced)
while they perform the upgrade and testing.

Upgrades to equipment that isn't in 24/7 use is easier. You can upgrade
equipment for a studio when it's not in use or the programs that usually use
it will move temporarily to another studio or do outside broadcasts.

------
PaulHoule
The incremental cost of running the transmitter is low enough to justify
keeping it on all night. There are always people who can't sleep or are
working graveyard shift and they will tune in.

